# Game Thread: Saturday Nov. 12th @ Milwaukee



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Record:*

*Indiana* – *(4-1)* 

*Milwaukee* - *(3-1)* 

*Tip-off* – Saturday, November 12, 2005 - 8:30 P.M.

*Where* – Bradley Center

*TV & Radio* - WB4 & 1070 WIBC

Probable Starting Lineups:















































Jamaal Tinsley | Stephen Jackson | Ron Artest | Austin Croshere | Jermaine O'Neal

*Key Reserves:*























Danny Granger | Sarunas Jasikevicius | Fred Jones















































TJ Ford | Michael Redd | Bobby Simmons | Andrew Bogut | Jamaal Magliore

*Key Reserves:*























Maurice Williams | Joe Smith | Charlie Bell








*Who's HOT ?*















Scored 30 points last game.









Averaging 29 points ppg this season.

*Injury Report* 


*Pacers-*








- Hip Surgery, Sore Left Achilles







- Back

*Bucks-* 

?

*TV:*



*Radio:*



Prediction:
Pacers- 99
Bucks- 92


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Pacers - 101
Bucks - 96

Another nice win for the Pacers!! =D


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Pacers - 104
Bucks - 92


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

105 pacers
97 bucks


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Damn I really like Milwaukee, but I like Pacers more

Pacers 102
Milwaukee 94


----------



## back2newbelf (May 26, 2005)

why is A.J. no key reserve?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bucks 110
Pacers 102

We'll be way too cocky coming into this game, and the Bucks, especially TJ Ford, will catch us off guard.



> why is A.J. no key reserve?


Because he just had an out of the ordinary game. Besides, even he shouldn't be able to guard TJ Ford, so he'll be pretty useless. Granger, Saras, and Jones all have a better chance of making a positive impact.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

The Pacers could use this win, put them up on another team in their division.


Pacers 99

Bucks 98


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I don't have a good feeling about this one but I'll pick Pacers anyway.

Pacers 99
Bucks 92


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Milwaukee is always a difficult oponent for the Pacers.

But we have alot of better players, quality wins it:

100 - Bucks
105 - Pacers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> But we have alot of better players, quality wins it:


What do better players have to do with a team game? We have no one who can guard TJ Ford, so he'll just run around passing the ball for alley-oops, dunks, and jumpers. Sarunas Jasikevicius is already a poor defender, and he weighs 35 lbs more than Ford. Anthony Johnson is good, but Ford is too quick for him. Jamaal Tinsley's defense is better, but he's still too slow-footed to guard Ford. What's left is Eddie Gill, and he probably wouldn't do a very good job, either. Pollard can guard Magloire, but he can't play him the entire game. Jermaine, Harrison, and Croshere will be dominated. As if we don't have enough problems with those two, Milwaukee then has Michael Redd, who is good enough of a shooter to still have a good game against Artest.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Hopefully we go to 5-1

Pacers 98
Bucks 85


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Well TJ will have to score all their points.

Put Artest on Redd and he'll get like 15 tops
Put Jack on Simmons
Croshere will dominate Bogut
JO will do a lot better than Magliore

If Tinsley is playing he shouldn't have that hard of a time with TJ but thats really the biggest threat with Artest on Redd.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> What do better players have to do with a team game? We have no one who can guard TJ Ford, so he'll just run around passing the ball for alley-oops, dunks, and jumpers. Sarunas Jasikevicius is already a poor defender, and he weighs 35 lbs more than Ford. Anthony Johnson is good, but Ford is too quick for him. Jamaal Tinsley's defense is better, but he's still too slow-footed to guard Ford. What's left is Eddie Gill, and he probably wouldn't do a very good job, either. Pollard can guard Magloire, but he can't play him the entire game. Jermaine, Harrison, and Croshere will be dominated. As if we don't have enough problems with those two, Milwaukee then has Michael Redd, who is good enough of a shooter to still have a good game against Artest.



In 2004 OG USA team had fast PG's as AI and Wade , so what? Guess who won and who scored more points? Saras or AI and Wade combined. If Pacers play team basketball and help each other on defence, they should win 30 points.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

I just put 20,000 points on the Pacers, they better win.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

The Birdman said:


> Well TJ will have to score all their points.
> 
> Put Artest on Redd and he'll get like 15 tops
> Put Jack on Simmons
> ...


Redd will get alot more than 15.

Jones can guard Ford better than the others.
Artest can hold Redd down.
Croshere won't stop Simmons, but I do not think we will have to worry about him.
Maybe put Harrison on Magloire, even though he tends to foul alot, hes a big body.
JO will put Bogut to shame.

I think it will come down to the bench and how much Tinsley can play.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Indy wins 107-96....


Ronny has another great perforance scoring from everywhere in the court.....on his way to 
24 pts. 9 rbs 3 sts.........

J.O. has a double-double and we improve to 5-1 for sure.....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

big pacer 20 said:


> Jones can guard Ford better than the others.


And then we can have Tinsley or Saras guarding Michael Redd?



> Maybe put Harrison on Magloire, even though he tends to foul alot, hes a big body.


Harrison's big, but he's a terrible defender.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

This should be a good game ... one that should have been televised, nationally. Do you all have play-by-play here?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jermaine looks good, just got a 3 point play. 

20-16 Pacers with 4:16 left in the 1st.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Welsh hits a jumper for the Bucks.

Bogut fouls Jermaine, who hits both a the line.

Jermaine dumps it off the Jackson who hits a layup, gets fouled, and completes the 3 point play.

25-18

Croshere fouls Smith; Smith misses both at the line. 

25-18 with 3:04 left.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Our passing looks very good tonight. 

29-20 1:10 left in the 1st.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Good first quarter:

32-22 Pacers lead.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Bucks Announcer : "Yes, the Pacers may have the depth to keep up with the Bucks depth."

He seriously thinks the Bucks are deeper than us? That is the funniest think I've heard this season.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> And then we can have Tinsley or Saras guarding Michael Redd?
> 
> 
> 
> Harrison's big, but he's a terrible defender.


I was thinking more along the lines of having Jones at pg, Artest on Redd. Harrison isn't that bad of a defender, in fact he can beconme a good one if they work on it, hopefully if he inproves we got a Magloire type player.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

TJ Ford has a foul mouth, I heard that like it was in an intercom.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Did anyone see Artest give that little kid a high five lol.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Becoming another blowout...

56-36, 1:08 in the 2nd.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

The Bucks announcers are trying to make excuses lol, "Many thought the Pacers would be tired after a game last night, but I'll tell ya, its the 3 day breaks that really get to ya." Which can be true, it's just funny.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

big pacer 20 said:


> The Bucks announcers are trying to make excuses lol, "Many thought the Pacers would be tired after a game last night, but I'll tell ya, its the 3 day breaks that really get to ya." Which can be true, it's just funny.


Haha, how are you listening to Bucks commentators?


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

The Birdman said:


> Haha, how are you listening to Bucks commentators?


I live in Charlotte, so the only way I can watch the Pacers games is NBA League Pass, that shows the local tv station for each game.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

That is why the Pacers will not win the championship, that is why, right there.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

big pacer 20 said:


> That is why the Pacers will not win the championship, that is why, right there.



How the F you gonna miss the free throw.......




Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I still can't believe we lost this gm....

Pathetic loss....




Go PaCeRs!!!!!


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

The Pacers just showed me they won't win a championship this year, that was the see all end all for me, the Pistons or Spurs wouldn't fall apart like that.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

What an effin joke. I am rediculous pissed off right now. Why was Jermaine even taking a layup when we could just run the clock down until they fouled us and out us on the line? It's like we WERE TRYING to lose. How do you foul a 3 point shooter shooting a 3 when you are up by 4? WHY WAS JO TAKING A LAYUP? 

I'm going to go drink til I can't feel feelings anymore.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> What an effin joke. I am rediculous pissed off right now. Why was Jermaine even taking a layup when we could just run the clock down until they fouled us and out us on the line? It's like we WERE TRYING to lose. How do you foul a 3 point shooter shooting a 3 when you are up by 4? WHY WAS JO TAKING A LAYUP?
> 
> I'm going to go drink til I can't feel feelings anymore.


Reggie was right, we won't win, at first I thought he was saying that to show he wasn't biased, but now I see he was serious.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Please. Anybody. Explain why the hell you put Saras on the bench when he helped to built 12 points lead and you bring horrible playing AJ. One of the best clutch players and FT throwers benched in last 2 minutes....


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

Why did Tinsley and Granger have DNP - Coachs Decision?

Anyone who watched the game.. could you shed some light on that for me?

Man.. blowing a 14 point lead like that hurts.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

DannyGranger33 said:


> Why did Tinsley and Granger have DNP - Coachs Decision?
> 
> Anyone who watched the game.. could you shed some light on that for me?
> 
> Man.. blowing a 14 point lead like that hurts.


20 point lead, and Tinsley is hurt, the coach is dumb for not playing Granger, and mauzer stop talking about Saras, I like the guy but it's getting on my nerves.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow....think free throws will be a big part of next practice?


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

It is the little things....yes, free throws.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

pfff what a damn f*cking loss :curse:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I went to bed right after the Bucks tied the game in the 3rd quarter. I'm glad I didn't watch the rest, though the comeback was also brutal enough.

I'm the only one who guessed Milwaukee, so without tallying the scores, I'll just say that I won.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I'm the only one who guessed Milwaukee, so without tallying the scores, I'll just say that I won.


True, but Milwaukee didn't won the game, we lost it


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I just got back in town, but I saw yesterday that the Pacers beat Miami and lost to Milwaukee while I was gone.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> True, but Milwaukee didn't won the game, we lost it


That's even worse. I'd rather Milwaukee make every shot and destroy our team than us dismantle.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Seriously though, can someone tell me why Jermaine was taking a layup? Wasn't the shot clock off? Why would he do that when he could just hold the ball? Man.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

mauzer said:


> Please. Anybody. Explain why the hell you put Saras on the bench when he helped to built 12 points lead and you bring horrible playing AJ. One of the best clutch players and FT throwers benched in last 2 minutes....


Carlisle made a mistake, and he admitted it after the game. I think it makes sense to have Johnson in there when you're up by 12 with two minutes left, because his defense is good. But once the game becomes a free-throw shooting contest, you have to put Sarunas back into the game.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Wow, very dissapointing. I watched the entire thing. I thought Anthony Johnson made alot of mistakes. He not only missed free throw, but fouled Redd at the Three Point line. He was also the one guarding Williams when he shot the near half court three. He kind of stumbled backwards and looked uncoordinated. Also Whats up with Tinsley? The Bucks commentary guys said that there is rumor that him and Carslisle aren't seeing eye to eye. Is this true?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

rock747 said:


> He kind of stumbled backwards and looked uncoordinated.


That's how he always looks.



> Also Whats up with Tinsley? The Bucks commentary guys said that there is rumor that him and Carslisle aren't seeing eye to eye. Is this true?


No. Tinsley is out with a sinus infection.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Tinsley was sick.


----------

